# Is There Something Like TCP Optimizer for Mac?



## apocalypselat3r (Nov 8, 2006)

I heard of a program that optimizes your internet connection and other applications that use the internet. is there a program similar to that for mac? and would it make a difference big enough to download it?

thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing good comes to mind, but the new version of FireFox is very fast.


----------



## apocalypselat3r (Nov 8, 2006)

Im speaking more about P2P applications and programs.


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 8, 2006)

apocalypselat3r said:


> I heard of a program that optimizes your internet connection and other applications that use the internet. is there a program similar to that for mac? and would it make a difference big enough to download it?
> 
> thanks


Look here and there.


----------



## bobw (Nov 9, 2006)

Apple Broadband Tuner

Broadband optimizer


----------

